# Quanicassee River Hunting Access



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

It is my understanding that while hunting on a river, unless on public land, you must have permission from at least one of those who owns land on either side of the river. Generally permission from the person whose side you are hunting on. If not, you must float past that portion without actually hunting. Does that go for navigabel rivers as well? I ask this question because we commonly hunt on the Quanicassee River right on the edge of Tuscola and Bay county, and we do have permission from landowners on the one side to goose hunt their fields as well as cross their land to access the river. However, others, especially on opening day, launch at the local DNR launch and head up the river often hunting in or around our general location. I know that the Quanicassee River State Game area encompases a lot of the area, but the location we hunt is not included http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/sga/quanicassee.pdf (see map in link, we hunt right about where section 31 number is). I was just wondering if we had any outstanding right to be in our location over another hunter since often we are forced to cram into the river until no one has a enjoyable or successful hunt. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

grouly925 said:


> It is my understanding that while hunting on a river, unless on public land, you must have permission from at least one of those who owns land on either side of the river. Generally permission from the person whose side you are hunting on. If not, you must float past that portion without actually hunting. Does that go for navigabel rivers as well? I ask this question because we commonly hunt on the Quanicassee River right on the edge of Tuscola and Bay county, and we do have permission from landowners on the one side to goose hunt their fields as well as cross their land to access the river. However, others, especially on opening day, launch at the local DNR launch and head up the river often hunting in or around our general location. I know that the Quanicassee River State Game area encompases a lot of the area, but the location we hunt is not included http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/sga/quanicassee.pdf (see map in link, we hunt right about where section 31 number is). I was just wondering if we had any outstanding right to be in our location over another hunter since often we are forced to cram into the river until no one has a enjoyable or successful hunt. Thanks for any advice.


The navigability of inland waters has nothing to do with hunting or trapping. Hunting and trapping are exclusive rights of the riparian owner. Navagability only pertains to boating and fishing. So yes, you are required to have permission to hunt navigable waters be it a inland lake or river.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, that information helps. Now I just have to understand who the people coming up river are and how to go about informing them that without permission from one side of the river they can't be there. Might not be so easy at 0'dark thirty on opening day.


----------

